# Why are you here?



## masomania (Jan 9, 2013)

Why are you here? I mean the forums are self explanatory in fact they are like the perfect coating of icing on a perfect slice of whitecake in what they offer. But serious is there any other reason you are here? Good, bad, indifferent or otherwise? Lost loves, new loves, people who like similar novels or films or exotic sexual positions? 

I am new here and I love the banter so far, but in any forum I post in I am always curious, what are those other reasons that bring you here?


----------



## Oona (Jan 9, 2013)

When I first joined Dims, I needed support in accepting myself for who I am. Over the years its changed to being here because I love the people, the interaction and the variety of topics. 

Dims is where I can go to bitch about my bad day, show some love to friends, make friends, be political (if I so choose) or just being my nerdy self.


----------



## masomania (Jan 9, 2013)

Oona said:


> When I first joined Dims, I needed support in accepting myself for who I am. Over the years its changed to being here because I love the people, the interaction and the variety of topics.
> 
> Dims is where I can go to bitch about my bad day, show some love to friends, make friends, be political (if I so choose) or just being my nerdy self.



Okay so its the interaction on everything & not just the size related issues very cool. And if I am right Nerdy is the new cool right?


----------



## jigenbakuda (Jan 9, 2013)

I was looking at a blog called the diary of a chubby chaser and she got a comment on her blog that said that dims is a place for fat admirer like her to go drool over bhm. Then I was like, I'm a bhm, let me get admired... I haven't been admired so far, but I'm looking forward to that day, lol (^_^)


----------



## Oona (Jan 9, 2013)

masomania said:


> Okay so its the interaction on everything & not just the size related issues very cool. And if I am right Nerdy is the new cool right?



Right, all topics. Size related conversations are great, but having people to interact with and talk about so many different things makes it even more pleasant! 

I don't know if Nerdy is the new cool... I've always been a nerd at heart <3


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 9, 2013)

I first joined because I wanted to meet people who accepted fat people, and because I wanted to know where else I could find plus sized clothing that was actually suitable for my age range. Everything else I've found along with it has been totally icing on the cake. As well as sprinkles and cherries and chocolate on it, too


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 9, 2013)

I joined because I wanted to be around people that I can relate to the admiration of plus size women and show respect towards them.


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 9, 2013)

I am here because all my life I've had a preference for fat partners, an appreciation for the beauty of the fat body, and also felt an outrage at the discriminatory treatment and general exploitation of fat people in our society. So I started this whole thing back in 1984, started a print magazine to go with it in 1988 (which ran through 2002), put it online in 1995, added bulletin boards in 1997 or so, and then switched to the current vBulletin forum format in 2005.


----------



## masomania (Jan 9, 2013)

Webmaster said:


> I am here because all my life I've had a preference for fat partners, an appreciation for the beauty of the fat body, and also felt an outrage at the discriminatory treatment and general exploitation of fat people in our society. So I started this whole thing back in 1984, started a print magazine to go with it in 1988 (which ran through 2002), put it online in 1995, added bulletin boards in 1997 or so, and then switched to the current vBulletin forum format in 2005.



Wow that is impressive, may I add what a fine job you are doing (and have done) a sincere Thanks!


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 9, 2013)

Isn't that the question everybody asks, "Why am I here?"

I'm here because my mother had one night of discretion whilest living in a commune with a man. One night made a baby. Baby grew up to be me.


----------



## Tad (Jan 9, 2013)

I was told there would be cookies, and I'm not leaving until they show up! 
:bounce:
:bounce:
:bounce:

Actually, I first started looking for fat stuff on-line because I was a young FA, fairly newly married to a BBW who ate with joy and gusto, but who didn't seem happy about how big she was getting, and I was just confused. I came from a somewhat puritanical family upbringing, so to me the only reason you'd eat that much was a deliberate decision to over eat and gain weight, and that was how I'd been interpreting things up until then, and suddenly I had this feeling that I was mis-interpreting something. So I desperately wanted to find other fat people and fat admirers and understand more of how these things work, and to hopefully get support that I was not crazy for liking that she was fat and getting fatter.

That led me to look around various sites, and one of them soon added a chat room and forums, which was perfect for me to interact and learn. When the web master couldn't support them anymore Conrad absorbed that community into Dimensions, and after a little hesitation I followed those boards and chat rooms.

Years ago I got through my confusion and accepted that my wife was coming at life from a very different place than I was. But by then I was just enjoying the community. There are people that I enjoy hearing from, there are interactions that make me smile and laugh, and there are a whole pile of other people who don't think it is insane to think that a fat person is drop dead sexy (or to be happily fat yourself). 

In short, why I am still here is a mix of community, and liking to have a fat-safe place to hang out and interact.


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Jan 9, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> Isn't that the question everybody asks, "Why am I here?"
> 
> I'm here because my mother had one night of discretion whilest living in a commune with a man. One night made a baby. Baby grew up to be me.



lolololol...

I found DIM searching for BBW and weight gain related sites. Although mostly a lurker until recently. Life has a way of keeping one busy (those dang indiscretions!!!)


----------



## masomania (Jan 9, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> Isn't that the question everybody asks, "Why am I here?"
> 
> I'm here because my mother had one night of discretion whilest living in a commune with a man. One night made a baby. Baby grew up to be me.




LoLoL I was careful, I didn't ask 'Why are we here' as in the philosophical aspect although that will be next week.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 9, 2013)

But in all honestly, I am here because I am just getting around to accepting who I am. I googled "fat acceptance" and found this site. I was totally, completely, shocked that there are men and women out there not only struggling like I am, but ACCEPTING and WANTING of larger men and women.


----------



## Pandasaur (Jan 9, 2013)

I have been stalking this forum for 1 year, I just finally got the courage to join. I'm here because its refreshing to hear from plus sized women (like myself) who have been through the same experiences as I have.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 9, 2013)

I was recovering from a long illness, basically quarantined in the house, was lonely and am an insomniac. I used to run my own bbw message board before Yahoo wasn't overrun with trolls and adminned and modded a number of other forums and boards across the internet most of which are now defunct or dormant. My ex was the first man I was with who identified as an FA and he told me about Dimensions and I joined in the middle of the night in April of 2010. 

Now I really only come back for friends I've made here who I've come to really love and even though it's changed so much and I don't really feel like I belong anymore, I'm grateful for what it was to me back then.


----------



## PrettyOne1 (Jan 9, 2013)

I had one of my "will no man love me? I'm fat!" anger/sadness phases and found this message board on a random search.. Became fascinated with size acceptance, the ideas of FAs, etc. Still newer here and now over that phase (for now lol who knows when it will rear its head again) but find some of the topics interesting and half-lurk. Just interesting to see people's thoughts and opinions. Also, there's some very funny people around here


----------



## Dromond (Jan 10, 2013)

I was lured here by Carrie (she heckled me until I joined), who I knew from other places on the 'net.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 10, 2013)

A creepy Swedish guy I met through yahoo BBW chat rooms. We never chatted much because he was weird, but he did mention Dimensions because I didn't believe men purposely dated much fatter ladies!


----------



## masomania (Jan 10, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> A creepy Swedish guy



That sounds like a bad black & white swedish short film


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 10, 2013)

Directed by Ingmar Bergen of course.......or Quentin Tarantino.


----------



## Blockierer (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm here because of my FAness. I've always wanted to be part of a community of fat people and admirers. No other reason.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 11, 2013)

I followed someone here that I actually met through the Dims Chat room.

I'm staying for the amazing people i've met and the strong sense of community I get from said people.


----------



## Oona (Jan 11, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> I followed someone here that I actually met through the Dims Chat room.
> 
> I'm staying for the amazing people i've met and the strong sense of community I get from said people.



Well I'm glad you're staying, I think I'd miss seeing you around just a little too much if you left! ^_^


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 11, 2013)

Awww. You're a sweetheart!

I've almost left a million times, but decided the good outweighed the bad. And screw the assholes that made me want to leave. Haha.

Glad you're here too, lady!



Oona said:


> Well I'm glad you're staying, I think I'd miss seeing you around just a little too much if you left! ^_^


----------



## Oona (Jan 11, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> Awww. You're a sweetheart!
> 
> I've almost left a million times, but decided the good outweighed the bad. And screw the assholes that made me want to leave. Haha.
> 
> Glad you're here too, lady!



I have disappeared a couple times, but not because I wanted to leave the forums. It was more that life happened and things got crazy. But I always find my way back and I'm always happier when I do.

I love being a part of this community, I love all the people!


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jan 11, 2013)

For spite.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 11, 2013)

For the fashion tips


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm from the government I'm here to help.


----------



## Jello404 (Jan 11, 2013)

I came here because IRL I dont know very many like minded people.Im usually the only fat gal whos confident,etc.etc. And I unfortunately do not have any fat friends IRL either.Or at least any fat friends who are as fat as me.So this was really the only place to meet others who are accepting of my size,a place where I could make fat friends.And really just find a community of like minded people and belong to it. I also thought it would be a great place to spread ideas about size acceptance and possibly even meet someone special.Its sort of like a one stop shop if you will.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 11, 2013)

I read an article in Seventeen Magazine and found NAAFA,but wasn't old enough to join Dimensions then,I was a sophmore I think. I kind of forgot about the whole fat thing for a while until I was gifted Wake Up,I'm Fat! by Camryn Manheim and came back to Dims around '01-'02 and joined the chat and met some people I'm still close to and stay in contact with on a regular basis. I met people with giant hearts and kind souls,I met bitter people and I learned that the internet was a fuckfest of personalities,and sometimes they clash,but for the most part,Dims was a haven for me for a really long time,still is on some level. 

I was also a member of some of the first boards here,but didn't know how to articulate how I felt as a teenager,and not offend some wise fatty women. I was always trying to be proper,and respectful to me elders,which you just can't do online like you can in the grocery store. 

I came here because I like,no,_love_ my fat body,I've never had the urge to apologize because of my size,and I hoped to meet other people that felt the same way. I did. 

I have a big part of my heart roped off for my Dimmers in Dimland,I can't help it. :happy:


----------



## f0nzw0rth (Jan 11, 2013)

Do any of us know why we are really here?
Why am I here on Earth? It can be a passing thought or a question that launches a full-on existential exploration. Having a sense of meaning and purpose in life is usually a positive motivator, at home and at work. But maybe the questioning itself is where life's true mission is found... 


Oh you mean Dims :doh:
Im just here for the lulz


----------



## bbwbud (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm not gonna lie, I'm here to look at and chat with the hottest women around. Anything else is just frosting on the cake. Mmmm...frosting...mmmmmm...caaakkke...


----------



## sassysteph (Jan 11, 2013)

I once read a book about fat camp (I don't remember title or author) and thoroughly enjoyed it. I wanted more so I Googled fat camp and found a story in Dims library. 6 hours and about 200 stories later I realized that I wanted to get bigger. I am not really a regular, I am back for now cuz I am regaining some weight I lost due to illness and I enjoy hearing about others gains. I tend to drift away when life gets hectic and when I am not actively gaining.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 11, 2013)

OK seriously, I stumbled across this site one night while doing a Google search for someone to make me a sleeping bag. Sounds stupid I know but when you are 6'3'' 405 sleeping bags are hard to come by. Anyway I read a few of the posts and liked what I say so I joined up.


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Jan 11, 2013)

bbwbud said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I'm here to look at and chat with the hottest women around. Anything else is just frosting on the cake. Mmmm...frosting...mmmmmm...caaakkke...



Cake? Did someone say cake? :eat2:


----------



## Jello404 (Jan 11, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> OK seriously, I stumbled across this site one night while doing a Google search for someone to make me a sleeping bag. Sounds stupid I know but when you are 6'3'' 405 sleeping bags are hard to come by. Anyway I read a few of the posts and liked what I say so I joined up.



LMFAO! Thats hilarious. But lucky.


----------



## melinda333 (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't know many fat people in real life. The fashion spot is cool too.


----------



## Zoom (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been here for nearly 13 years, mostly due to my living in a not very size-positive neighborhood, and hearing all the brainwashed masses spouting medical propaganda at each other. It's nice to kick back and read things by sane people. Except I'm here, which calls the whole thing into question.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 11, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> I'm from the government I'm here to help.




And you'll still respect us in the morning, right?


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 11, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> And you'll still respect us in the morning, right?



Ehhh......


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm glad you joined... or I joined and met you.. not sure who was here first lol.

:: blush :: I dig your giggle posts!



Vanilla Gorilla said:


> OK seriously, I stumbled across this site one night while doing a Google search for someone to make me a sleeping bag. Sounds stupid I know but when you are 6'3'' 405 sleeping bags are hard to come by. Anyway I read a few of the posts and liked what I say so I joined up.


----------



## Navydude (Jan 11, 2013)

This pretty much sums it up for me......

But I think the real question is "Who am I? Followed by.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKpX-5jQjQ0


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Jan 12, 2013)

I wasn't sure why I had a preference for fat guys, and wanted to know if there was something wrong with me for doing so and one night I went to the internet to see if I could find a site that would explain why, and I found Dims purely on accident while doing a search for fat preferences. I was totally brainwashed into thinking that liking fat guys was wrong and bad and there had to be something broken in my head for me to want that, good thing I know better now.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 13, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> I'm glad you joined... or I joined and met you.. not sure who was here first lol.
> 
> :: blush :: I dig your giggle posts!



Thank you!  and likewise ... Pretty cool group of people on here ... Most of my posts are the giggle variety but I like to laugh


----------



## s13 (Jan 13, 2013)

I think I was just googling a lovely webmodel and found that there's a whole range of boards outside of the glamour paysite one. I first mainly read a lot of the threads about being an FA and it reassured me and even made me feel lucky I am one a bit. Almost everyone here is friendly and a lot of interesting people. I'm also fascinated with the US it's good to see what's happening there... Of course I pay particular attention to the Aussie posters and pics


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 13, 2013)

I had to think about this one. Truth is I'm very shy in person. :blush: I also love that at least here I feel like I'm not going to get rejected because of my size, but because I don't click with someone. It's one less obstacle to deal with in making friends. The other reasons are self-explanatory in my responses to certain threads. :happy:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 13, 2013)

I joined Dims in 2008 because I am an FA, (not a big fan of the word). It was a place to see plus size in a different light.
I've come 'n' gone, but I am here still. I have to say I've met so many lovely and wonderful people on this site. Some are new, some are old, some have left, some have come back... but all wonderful, colorful, charming, intelligent people ... great fun.


----------



## Artemisia (Jan 13, 2013)

I joined a couple years ago because I've been deeply involved in fat activism since 2007. The activism I do is so high-stress (as are my paid and unpaid jobs) that I wanted to have a place where I could relax and enjoy a more casual, forum-like atmosphere, and chat up some fat admirers and allies. :kiss2:


----------



## Miskatonic (Jan 14, 2013)

I originally came here to get to know new people who are either A: the kind of women I like physically, or B: chill bros who like the same kind of women I do. But now that I've been here for a while I've discovered that mostly I just wanna comment on and post pictures. I guess I just don't have a whole lot to say about most of the stuff that gets posted really.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 16, 2013)

it's hard to fight the good fight solo. i make no apologies for being an FA and most ppl who know me know this about me, but constantly being looked at strangely for liking BBWs gets pretty old. people are terribly polarized regarding fat (even the use of the word) so its nice to know im not alone. now if i could just make it to a friggin bash or meet up lol


----------



## ODFFA (Jan 16, 2013)

Im here

To share in the wonderful spirit of fat-acceptance and fat-_positivity_ that exists here and to feel less alone in doing so

To admire people  all kinds of people  and say so 

Because I am reminded to stay true to myself on days when I lose perspective or just feel down

Because Dims motivates me to _be_ an FFA out there in the real world, without being either in-your-face or apologetic about it

To share random silliness and meaningful musings with people, and to learn a crazy amount from them

And, apparently, to make the kinds of amazing friends I never dreamed of making :happy:


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 16, 2013)

To join a fat acceptance community. Also, I am quite introverted IRL and pretty much am a total nerd. My social activities tend to be limited to geeky things...gaming & Star Trek. I'm not much into other stuff.


----------



## Artemisia (Jan 18, 2013)

ClashCityRocker said:


> it's hard to fight the good fight solo. i make no apologies for being an FA and most ppl who know me know this about me, but constantly being looked at strangely for liking BBWs gets pretty old. people are terribly polarized regarding fat (even the use of the word) so its nice to know im not alone. now if i could just make it to a friggin bash or meet up lol



It's amazing how polarizing the word 'fat' has become in modern culture, isn't it? It's just a neutral descriptor, like short or tall, but it's turned into a word some people consider the worst insult you can throw at someone. I have a hard time talking about my activism and my fat positivity to other people, because even _saying_ the word fat just blows their minds.


----------



## one2one (Jan 18, 2013)

Artemisia said:


> It's amazing how polarizing the word 'fat' has become in modern culture, isn't it? It's just a neutral descriptor, like short or tall, but it's turned into a word some people consider the worst insult you can throw at someone. I have a hard time talking about my activism and my fat positivity to other people, because even _saying_ the word fat just blows their minds.



I know what you mean, and it isn't any better if you're simply talking about self acceptance either. Try saying 'I like my hips; I don't want to be thin.' sometime and see what happens. I got such a horrid, angry backlash for that one once.


----------



## Artemisia (Jan 19, 2013)

one2one said:


> I know what you mean, and it isn't any better if you're simply talking about self acceptance either. Try saying 'I like my hips; I don't want to be thin.' sometime and see what happens. I got such a horrid, angry backlash for that one once.



I believe it. Whenever I say something to the effect of, "I don't want to be thin," I get anything from polite eye-aversions like _obviously_ I must be lying, or, "Yeah, riiiight." 

Yeah, so, I've been thin and it almost killed me. I'm happy fat, thanks.


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 19, 2013)

I've been in the size acceptance movement for a long time, and I was a subscriber to Dimensions magazine. I belong to various message boards for my different interests, and fatness in a fat-hating society is just one of them.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jan 20, 2013)

To show my support to the ladies


----------



## masomania (Jan 20, 2013)

So many great responses!


----------



## Paquito (Jan 20, 2013)

I was actually looking for a discussion about Project Runway so I could vent my feelings. The one that popped up on Google was Jes's PR thread and well, I've been here ever since. Made lots of good friends. And I still want my gold star, damnit.


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Jan 20, 2013)

Porn and erotica. It used to be the other way around, but the erotica here has been lacking.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Jan 20, 2013)

one2one said:


> I know what you mean, and it isn't any better if you're simply talking about self acceptance either. Try saying 'I like my hips; I don't want to be thin.' sometime and see what happens. I got such a horrid, angry backlash for that one once.






Artemisia said:


> I believe it. Whenever I say something to the effect of, "I don't want to be thin," I get anything from polite eye-aversions like _obviously_ I must be lying, or, "Yeah, riiiight."
> 
> Yeah, so, I've been thin and it almost killed me. I'm happy fat, thanks.



Having had the honor of being married to an incredible ssbbw for a very long time, and having a daughter who is a bbw. (for argument's sake I also have a daughter who is not) I can attest that both of you are right on the money. .It's a if you've slipped a gear or something .

However I want to say I am here for a number of reasons. .Lots of information, great people, interesting topics, and I can compliment a lovely woman with ample assets without being looked at as though I have just escaped from an insane asylum. . For that I am perhaps the most thankful!

At least I don't think I'm getting those looks. . .


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Everybody!

I was originally drawn to Dims because I was interested in reading fat fiction and writing it myself (I am a conceited, self-centered wannabe writer). I think I first saw Dims mentioned in Hanne Blank's excellent book (Big, Big Love). I have occasionally surfed other areas of the site (which is huge), but mainly I've stayed in the Library section. I have posted five stories so far and am working on a sixth right now. Most deal with FFA/BHM relationships, though one (Overnight Miracle) features an SSBBW with an abusive husband (and her "revenge"). 

Plus I have been interested in (and tormented by) weight issues ever since I was a chubby little kid wondering why I was the only boy in kindergarten with boobs! I thought there was something "wrong" with me. :blush: My own writing and reading stories by others has helped me to cope.

I only learned a few years ago that FFA's really existed, and not just in my dreams. Wish I would have known sooner! Anyway, enough true confessions for now. Look up my stories if you're interested. And a special thank you to ashblonde, whose early stories impressed me so much and helped introduce me to Dims.

Cheers! 
J.T. :eat1:


----------



## one2one (Jan 20, 2013)

LifeTraveller said:


> Having had the honor of being married to an incredible ssbbw for a very long time, and having a daughter who is a bbw. (for argument's sake I also have a daughter who is not) I can attest that both of you are right on the money. .It's a if you've slipped a gear or something .



I don't think I understood at all, until I came here, how much of the same things FAs go through and how inundated we all are with messed up messages about what's OK. 

I see beautiful, ample women all the time. Even though my attraction is for men, I notice how beautiful they are, and sometimes it's really stunning. It seems so obvious that other people would see it, too.


*Not intended to exclude anyone else's sexuality, but I can only speak from my own perspective.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 21, 2013)

I joined because of an ex. I left because I felt like things changed. I am realizing that I changed. I was holding onto people and ideas that I thought would make me better. Im in the process of letting those things and people go. So maybe im back to try and feel accepted and understood instead of being judged and looked down at. I need to find that confidence I had a few years ago...I lost it somewhere along the way and now im feeling outta my element without it. So I guess now im here for support. Or atleast that feeling of being supported, but you need to be accepted first and where else to go for acceptance for a ssbbw but dims?


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Jan 21, 2013)

*gestures at Gary Oldman kneeling on the floor*

'The police commissioner...


----------



## musicman (Jan 21, 2013)

one2one said:


> I don't think I understood at all, until I came here, how much of the same things FAs go through and how inundated we all are with messed up messages about what's OK.



Yes, yes! For me, Dimensions is an oasis in the dysfunctional media world we live in. It has shown me there are others who think and feel exactly as I do, even though I may never meet them in person. And it has helped me understand that 99% of the so-called "news" and "journalism" that bombard us 24/7 are intentional lies, paid for by the highest bidder.


----------



## bigmac (Jan 25, 2013)

As a fat guy married to a fat (but shrinking) wife I find this site is a great source of information and opinion regarding living fat.

The site is also a great _found experiment_. The only thing members have income is that they are either fat or attracted to fat people. Thus this site has people from all over the world and from all walks of life. This makes for some very interesting exchanges. Beats the hell out of sites were everyone agrees with everyone else -- how boring.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 26, 2013)

Back in early 2009, I stumbled upon and subscribed to youtube videos of a woman named "Broadway Amy". It started a seed in me that fat women can be and are attractive, that I didn't have to be skinny to live well and caused me to search deep about the way I felt about myself. 

Later that year (around May or so) I started googling things about fat acceptance and found Dims. The rest is history 

*I also have a Plump Princess youtube "fan vid" to thank because I stumbled upon one of those prior to finding Dims (it was clips of her eating to Annie's song "Heartbeat") and thought "she is so gorgeous" and I was in shock by how many men/people were making such admiring comments. It was something I had not witnessed before. (the eating thing really registered for me too)


----------



## ashblonde (Jan 28, 2013)

Jerry Thomas said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> I only learned a few years ago that FFA's really existed, and not just in my dreams. Wish I would have known sooner! Anyway, enough true confessions for now. Look up my stories if you're interested. And a special thank you to ashblonde, whose early stories impressed me so much and helped introduce me to Dims.



Aw, thanks! :blush:


----------



## ssbbw4m4 (Jan 29, 2013)

I was doing a search for SSBBW dating and found this site. It's been very informative reading many of the posts. Also seems to be some very nice folks here too.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Feb 4, 2013)

Funny, this is my first post/reply in probably a year - got this love hate relationship going on with my body for the past 50 years. I first came to DIMS because I heard there were folks here who like people of size.


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, I found my way here by doing some research on "fat friendly" automobiles. I'm a happily married, middle-aged man, who has battled with weight all my life. Currently about 425 pounds but was 460 at my biggest. Currently trying to lose for health reasons.

I really enjoy reading some of the other members' postings in the BHM section as well as the sexuality section. I'd love to do more posting, but will probably do more "creeping" for a while.

Thanks for allowing me to join your community.


----------



## BarterGal (Feb 10, 2013)

To learn more about myself and why I can't attract the right men. Been on here all day, lots of reading and good info!


----------



## grasshopper (Feb 13, 2013)

I joined 5 years ago, but never posted as I was probably looking for porn. Was an active member of FF and CP, but not so much lately. Especially FF, as they keep changing their layout and I find it disorienting. But I'll have a look around here, seems to be some creative sections.


----------



## 479RTY (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm tired of having to spend time at the beginning of an interaction trying to parse whether or not the prospective friend or date is having or will have a problem with my weight. 

I'm tired of online dating where, even with the pitifully few responses I get, and the couple times I have a conversation that goes great for days but then all of a sudden the question "How tall are you?" comes out of nowhere. This is despite the fact that I post full body pictures and state that I'm big. Yeah, buddy, you were ok with how I looked until you showed the picture to your friends and they laughed at you and told you that you were talking to a whale and all of a sudden it occurs to you that I might not make you look like a stud to your friends. 

I'm just tired of all of it, the isolation, beating myself up, and the looks from people when I go to the store. Really? I'm here to get milk, bread, and toilet paper, not evaluate other human beings on their appearance. 

I didn't intend for this to be so angst-ridden. Let me just say I'm here for acceptance.


----------



## paintsplotch (Feb 18, 2013)

Webmaster said:


> I am here because all my life I've had a preference for fat partners, an appreciation for the beauty of the fat body, and also felt an outrage at the discriminatory treatment and general exploitation of fat people in our society. So I started this whole thing back in 1984, started a print magazine to go with it in 1988 (which ran through 2002), put it online in 1995, added bulletin boards in 1997 or so, and then switched to the current vBulletin forum format in 2005.



Dude. Me loveth you for creating a place for bbws and bhm to feel comfy in their own skin. Thats why im here and it helped me accept me for who i am not who others wish i was


----------



## jason'sgottenfat (Mar 30, 2013)

PrettyOne1 said:


> I had one of my "will no man love me? I'm fat!" anger/sadness phases and found this message board on a random search.. Became fascinated with size acceptance, the ideas of FAs, etc. Still newer here and now over that phase (for now lol who knows when it will rear its head again) but find some of the topics interesting and half-lurk. Just interesting to see people's thoughts and opinions. Also, there's some very funny people around here



A man WOULD love you and your fat,...and he could do it from not too far away,...hint, hint,...LOL


----------

